
Websites can keep ignoring “Do Not Track” requests after FCC ruling - LeoNatan25
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/11/fcc-wont-force-websites-to-honor-do-not-track-requests/
======
LeoNatan25
Fine. And I will keep ignoring websites with my content blockers.

